# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Please help my poor liitle Tomato frog!!!!!!!!!

## Yoda

I got my little tomato frog from the pet store yesterday and so from he hasn't eaten at all. I'm concered because often when i hold him his legs flipUpright in theair and its bad. He also closes he eyes tight and opens his mouth wide open fora couple of seconds and may repeat this often. Please help, I dont know whatto do with him. Hes a wee bit longer than an inch and he should be eating. Itsalmost been two full days and Im feeding him small crickets. The crickets seemto follow him around so I dont think he doesnt have that conveinience.

----------


## Lija

Hi and welcome to the forum!

please answer all questions below so we can help you better. Thank you!

*“Trouble in the Frog Enclosure”
The following information will be very helpful if provided when requesting assistance with either your frog or enclosure. To help with your questions, please utilize the below list and post the information in the proper forum area to get advice from FF members that keep the same frog. This will allow for little confusion and a faster more informed response.

1. Size of enclosure
2. # of inhabitants - specifically other frogs and size differences
3. Humidity
4. Temperature
5. Water - type - for both misting and soaking dish
6. Materials used for substrate
7. Enclosure set up i.e. plants (live or artificial), wood, bark and other materials.
- How were things prepared prior to being put into the viv.
8. Main food source
9. Vitamins and calcium? (how often)
10. Lighting
11. What is being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure
12. When is the last time he/she ate
13. Have you found poop lately
14. A pic would be helpful including frog and enclosure (any including cell phone pic is fine)
15. Describe frog's symptoms and/or recent physical changes; to include it's ventral/belly area.
16. How old is the frog
17. How long have you owned him/her
18. Is the frog wild caught or captive bred
19. Frog food- how often and if it is diverse, what other feeders are used as treats
20. How often the frog is handled
21. Is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area
22. Describe enclosure maintenance (water changes, cleaning, etc)

by Lynn(Flybyferns) and GrifTheGreat.*

----------


## Yoda

hes in a ten gallon terrarium and hes by himself with a dish of non-chlorine water and a mister too that i spray his set-up with. his substrate is mainly coconut husk mixed with a bit of regular dirt substrate from the pet store. remember hes NEW so i havent really done anything with him. his temperature is decently warm i can figure that out later which i no is not a problem. I have a couple little live plants in there that are pretty simple and everything else is non-living or artificial. his main food source is crickets and no he has not eaten wich is the problem so he has no vitamins, I use repti-calcium and i'm trying not to handle him much because he is so sensitive when i do. i just found out he can't even walk properly on his left side and he is captive bred. I am wondering if his legs on that side just stopped working now (read paragraph above please). I try to keep his cage clean, walls clear, moist soil, water change every day, turds cleaned up (although he hasn't pooped yet) and low traffic area is the way i'd decribe his location. Im very scared he won't eat at all since his support is bad and his coordination is very terrible. He is developing more orange on his back very slowly and i put a light i forget what kind i can check later and maybe post some photos too, anyway the pet store emplyees suggested it; it goes in my fluker's clamp lamp. I'm afraid something bad will happen soon if i dont hurry up. When i got him at the pet store he looked quite healthy and i'm not so sure what's wrong. I thought it might take time for him to settle in but it appears that that's not the case here.
 I'll be back with you as soon as possible!
Please give me your best knowlege and advice.

----------


## elly

I'm not familiar with tomato frogs in particular, but it should be okay for your frog to go a few days without eating. It might not harm it to go a week without eating. I'd say he's probably stressed and adjusting to his new home, except for the fact he's not walking well on his left side. I'm not an expert at all, but from what I've read that might be a brain problem, physical damage to the left side, or maybe a severe lack of calcium. Other things  like parasites might cause the tilt too, but I'm not entirely sure about that. In any case it looks like the pet store sold you a sick frog. Have you tried covering three sides of the tank with some kind of paper and leaving him alone for a while? If he's more relaxed he might be more likely to eat. [One last thing, I know you're probably on the phone and can't copy and paste the questionnaire, but it would make your response a lot more easy to read if you could.]

----------


## Lija

> hes in a ten gallon terrarium and hes by himself with a dish of non-chlorine water and a mister too that i spray his set-up with. his substrate is mainly coconut husk mixed with a bit of regular dirt substrate from the pet store. remember hes NEW so i havent really done anything with him. his temperature is decently warm i can figure that out later which i no is not a problem. I have a couple little live plants in there that are pretty simple and everything else is non-living or artificial. his main food source is crickets and no he has not eaten wich is the problem so he has no vitamins, I use repti-calcium and i'm trying not to handle him much because he is so sensitive when i do. i just found out he can't even walk properly on his left side and he is captive bred. I am wondering if his legs on that side just stopped working now (read paragraph above please). I try to keep his cage clean, walls clear, moist soil, water change every day, turds cleaned up (although he hasn't pooped yet) and low traffic area is the way i'd decribe his location. Im very scared he won't eat at all since his support is bad and his coordination is very terrible. He is developing more orange on his back very slowly and i put a light i forget what kind i can check later and maybe post some photos too, anyway the pet store emplyees suggested it; it goes in my fluker's clamp lamp. I'm afraid something bad will happen soon if i dont hurry up. When i got him at the pet store he looked quite healthy and i'm not so sure what's wrong. I thought it might take time for him to settle in but it appears that that's not the case here.
>  I'll be back with you as soon as possible!
> Please give me your best knowlege and advice.


Yoda, please as I asked you before, answer to all of the questions and post a pic. We need to know details in order to help you. Just your assessment that temp is warm is not enough, we need to know what are the temps, what is the humidity, what kind of water you are using, how the tank look like and so on.

----------


## Yoda

Thanks Elly, its accually his legs that seem more unstable although he accually seems to be slowly getting better with that problem but not all the way, he hasn't eaten and seems very lethargic. So, i'm not going to forcefeed him. He just slept in one spot all night and all day, i will be back with you later, thanks. 

P.S. the pet store ordered him in for me so its either the breeders fault or the guy who shipped him here.

----------


## Yoda

I notice my little tomato frog Gus is doing much better

----------


## Yoda

I'm having difficulties getting one picture on here.

----------


## Frogfeet123

It's completely natural for your frog not to be eating. They don't usually want food when they first come home, sometimes not even for a whole week. As for the other problems, I honestly don't know! Good luck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Yoda

Thanks Frogfeet, I think your right,; now i have another problem related to this one so i will start a new forum, since i have had him for more than two weeks. Ttyl

----------


## Yoda

Sorry if I didn't make it clear enough but Gus has passed away quite a while ago as I explained in the other forum.

----------

